# Economic and employment situation in spain



## xabiaxica

*If anyone has anything they think would be useful to add to this thread, please contact me, jojo or Stravinsky*


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Yes, two depressing videos giving information about the economic and employment situation in Spain. They are a little old, but I can assure everyone things have not got better.

Believe it or not, I am not trying to put people off, just give information which it seems is not being spread in the UK, (or is there and is being ignored) judging by the number of posts from people hoping to find a better life out here.

Everyone's case is different and if you have money, a job, are single without a care in the world, speak Spanish, maybe now's a good time to come to Spain.

If you need a job, have children to support, don't speak Spanish, don't have qualifications, are looking to escape from the UK, are expecting wall to wall sunshine and a heaving expat market to live off of, maybe now's not the time to come to Spain

Dailymotion - Made in Germany | Spain: unemployment | Deutsche Welle - ein News & Politics Video


----------



## xabiaxica

yes, that does tell it like it is

& I think you might be right that people in the UK are either ignoring what they are hearing about Spain, or it simply isn't reported

my dad ishere at the moment, & although I had told him things were bad here, he had no idea just how bad (& to be fair, because it isn't affecting us directly, he probably still doesn't)

but we were talking about the recession the other day - he was asking about all the half-built & empty buildings around here

he said 'well at least it's not as bad as it was in England in the 30s - I was just a kid but I remember that was dreadful'

I found some figures - % unemployment in Spain right now is about what it was in the UK then - that shows how bad it is


----------



## xabiaxica

here's a link to an article comparing unemployment in the US, Ireland & Spain

Arguing Over the Jobs Slump - NYTimes.com


& good(ish) news - unemployment dropped this month - although it is still higher than a year ago

http://www.dailystar.com.lb/article.asp?edition_id=10&categ_id=3&article_id=123230#axzz1BSmXHWIL


----------



## xabiaxica

we have decided to make this a sticky, but to lock it so that the links don't become lost in chit-chat

it would be great, however, if when you find a relevant link, you PM it to me, Jojo or Stravinsky so that it can be kept up-to date

hopefully eventually we will be posting links about the economic upturn


----------



## xabiaxica

La cola del paro más larga de la historia - ABC.es

The longest dole queue in history!!


----------



## xabiaxica

here's one courtesy of Pesky Wesky

it's a list of companies currently hiring & what they are looking for, compiled by the Chambers of Commerce among others

in my region it shows 19 companies hiring people with either university or professional quals......... 

Quierounbuentrabajo.com


----------



## xabiaxica

Spanish Home Sales Decline as Unemployment Concerns Deter Would-Be Buyers - Bloomberg


----------



## xabiaxica

Spain and the euro crisis: A great burden for Zapatero to bear | The Economist


----------



## xabiaxica

Analysis: Concerns linger on capital needs of Spanish banks



> By Sonya Dowsett
> 
> MADRID | Tue Jan 25, 2011 8:27am EST
> 
> MADRID (Reuters) - Spain's plans to force its banks to increase their financial safety net and nationalize failed lenders may be no more than steps in the right direction.
> 
> Despite government plans designed to inject renewed confidence into the banks, concerns still linger on the sector's capital shortfall and ability to capture new funds.


----------



## jojo

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/sp.html

Worth a look I think! Thanks PeskyWesky

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Years ago many Spaniards were forced to look for work abroad as there was little on offer in their own country. One of the biggest migrations was to Germany. 
What is happening today?
The same old story.
News Headlines
So, should this go in the Good News thread?
Should it go in the sticky about unemployment?
Is it good news? Will the German people embrace more immigrants?


----------



## xabiaxica

Analysis: Housing market overhang traps Spaniards in debt | Reuters



> *Analysis: Housing market overhang traps Spaniards in debt*
> 
> Millions of Spaniards are trapped in debt, stuck with overpriced homes that are keeping household spending low, unemployment high and international investors nervous.


----------



## xabiaxica

*The Spanish Economy - Government Website in English*

this Spanish Government website is in English (although some of the links from it are in Spanish) 

it gives up to date info on the state of the Spanish Economy & tons more

The Spanish Economy

from the Weekly Data Centre section, unemployment figures at feb 18th were 4,697,000, or 20.3% of the labour force


other sections include Economic Outlook, Public Finances and Public Debt, Financial Sector and Economic Policy Measures


----------



## xabiaxica

Unemployment up in Spain: 4.3 million registered as out of a job — MercoPress


> Unemployment up in Spain: 4.3 million registered as out of a job
> 
> The number of people out of a job Spain, which has the highest unemployment rate in the industrialized world, rose further in February reaching a 15 year high, the Labour ministry said Wednesday.



Spain Has Highest Unemployment In Euro Area: 20.4% Versus 9.9% Eurasia Review




> Spain Has Highest Unemployment In Euro Area: 20.4% Versus 9.9%


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*Employment rises in the hotel and catering trade*

No, it wasn't a typo. I DID mean employment not unemployment. According to "official" figures there are more people working in bars, restaurants and hotels now, than before the smoking ban.

El País


> At the close of February, 21,443 more hostelry workers had registered with Social Security, while the year-on-year figure was also up by 6,882, a 0.78-percent rise. December and January also saw year-on-year increases in employee numbers (1.24 percent and 1.05 percent, respectively).


¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????

Hostelry sector jobs escape side-effects of new tobacco law · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## xabiaxica

*Spanish finance minister promises more reforms*

Spanish finance minister promises more reforms - BusinessWeek



> Finance Minister Elena Salgado dismisses increased bond market pressure as temporary and said Spain would continue with reforms this quarter to boost confidence in its ailing economy.


----------



## jojo

> April 21 (Bloomberg) -- China is in discussions to invest in the restructuring of Spain’s savings banks, Foreign Ministry spokesman Hong Lei said, after a four-day visit by Spanish Prime Minister Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero to Asia.


China Says It’s in Talks to Invest in Spain’s Bank Overhaul - Businessweek

Posted for discussion in the main forum 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Unemployment, officially, stands at the staggering figure of 4.910.200, and you know what?? The government is pleased 'cos it's not 5 million.

This is such , if not unexpected, depressing news. 

A key paragraph from the article states

_*Unemployment, which is more than double the European Union average, rose to 21.3 percent, or 4.9 million people, in the first quarter from 20.3 percent a quarter earlier, the National Statistics Institute (INE) said.*_

Full article here if you can stomach it.

UPDATE 1-Spain prices, unemployment soar; retail sales sink | Reuters

Will Spain _*ever*_ recover??

I must say I personally doubt we'll be back to previous levels of wealth for 5-10 years. It's sobering stuff.

Apparently there's an article comparing Germany and Spain in El País today, but I haven't seen it. It's probably called smth like Black and White or Chalk and Cheese. Germany apparently is seeing the best employment figures since reunification and unemplyment is at 7%...
Can anybody find the article?


----------



## xabiaxica

*1 in 3 malagueños on the job market are unemployed*

Uno de cada tres malagueños en el mercado de trabajo está ya desempleado. SUR.es (in spanish)



> Uno de cada tres malagueños en el mercado de trabajo está ya desempleado
> La provincia alcanza en el primer trimestre la segunda mayor tasa de paro del país y suma ya 258.600 desocupados


One in three malagueños on the job market is now unemployed
In the first quarter, the province achieved the second highest unemployment rate in the country and now totals 258,600 unemployed....



it goes on to say that this figure equates to 32.73% registered unemployed, which is also equal to 20% of the total population of the province over the age of 16



pretty awful whichever way you look at it


----------



## xabiaxica

Andalucia Suffers Worst Unemployment Figures in Spain | Spanish Vida


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sometimes we are accused of being too negative when people ask about employment in Spain today. Well, I'm not saying anything. Just read the article - and remember, this is talking about Spanish people who speak the language and know the system.

Jobless household: "We get 426 euros a month and that runs out in May" · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sometimes we are accused of being too negative when people ask about employment in Spain today. Well, I'm not saying anything. Just read the article - and remember, this is talking about Spanish people who speak the language and know the system.
> 
> Jobless household: "We get 426 euros a month and that runs out in May" · ELPAÍS.com in English


Click on the 'human face of unemployment' on the right of that article. That makes grim reading as well ! 

Or here. http://www.elpais.com/articulo/english/The/human/face/of/unemployment/elpepueng/20110506elpeng_2/Ten


----------



## gus-lopez

This would be hilarious if it wasn't true. 
Almería employment office sends pensioner with osteoarthritis for a job as a builder
The comments say it all !


----------



## Pesky Wesky

If you don't want to know about the dire situation Spain is in at the moment, DON'T read any further!

According to the OECD (Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development)

_España tardará 15 años en reducir el paro a tasas previas a la crisis. No será hasta 2026 cuando la economía española verá caer el paro hasta el 8,9%, cerca ya del 8,6% que registraba al cierre de 2007, según las nuevas previsiones hechas públicas ayer por la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económico (OCDE), que empeora los pronósticos que hizo en noviembre. La institución que dirige Ángel Gurría reiteró que para mejorar esa situación es necesario modificar la negociación colectiva y reducir las indemnizaciones por despido_

_*Spain will take 15 years to reduce unemployment to pre-crisis levels,* according to the OECD
Spain will take 15 years to reduce unemployment to pre-crisis rate. It will not be until 2026 when the Spanish economy will see unemployment fall to 8.9%, close and from 8.6% recorded at the end of 2007, according to new projections released yesterday by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD), which worsens the forecast made ​​in November. The institution he leads Angel Gurria reiterated that to improve this situation is necessary to amend the collective bargaining and reduce redundancy._

OK, somebody, somewhere will get a job, but will it be Mr. Smith from the UK who speaks conversational Spanish (¿Dónde está la farmacia?), whose qualifications are not recognised here, whose family is all back in the UK and who doesn't know the town, nor the city nor the country, OR will the job go to Pepe Pérez, who is bilingual, knows the place and who'll work from 8:00 to 20:00 without batting an eyelid???

My objective is NOT to spread bad news, put people off, kill the dream, crow over those who are not here.

I just think people in the UK have little idea of what's happening in Spain and the more info they have the better. The general idea is if you need to work to finance your life in Spain you need a sure job offer before you make the move, or a UK job you can do from home over the internet, or somebody who works off shore, or you are single footloose and fancy free and can go back and pickup your life in the UK if things don't work out here ...

Good luck to those who decide to come 

links to the original article

http://www.infobarrel.com/media/image/46112.jpg

http://economicsnewspaper.com/policy/spain/spain-need-at-least-15-years-to-regain-the-level-of-employment-before-the-crisis-28049.html


----------



## xabiaxica

‘Indignados’ begin long march to Madrid - FT.com



> On Friday Spain’s socialist government tabled a fresh round of public spending cuts for next year, proposing a 3.8 per cent reduction for next year’s budget and a budget cap of €117.4bn at a time when the country’s unemployment rate sits almost 22 per cent of the adult population.


----------



## xabiaxica

unemployment figures as of 21/6/2011

Unemployment rate - 21.3%

Male - 20.8%

Female - 21.9%

age 16-24 - 45.4%


from here http://www.thespanisheconomy.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/en-gb/Weekly%20Data%20Centre/110624_English_Indicators.pdf


----------



## gus-lopez

Spanish State Defecit falls by 24.7%


----------



## xabiaxica

*some good news!!*

Spanish Registered Unemployment Falls as Tourist Industry Grows - Bloomberg



> Spain’s registered unemployment dropped in June for the third month as a recovery in the country’s tourist industry created jobs.
> 
> The number of people registering for jobless benefits fell by 67,858 or 1.62 percent from May to 4.12 million, the Labor Ministry in Madrid said .....................


----------



## xabiaxica

*Moody's threatens Spain rating cut, euro falls*

Moody's threatens Spain rating cut, euro falls | Reuters



> (Reuters) - Rating agency Moody's put Spain on review for a possible downgrade on Friday, adding to concerns that a Greek rescue package has done little to halt the spread of Europe's debt crisis.


----------



## xabiaxica

Spain’s Unemployment Soars to 21.2%



> Spain''s jobless rate rose 1.25% or 51,185 from the previous month to 4.13 million in August, the Labour Ministry said on Friday. On a yearly basis, the number of unemployed rose 161,266 in August.
> 
> Spain logged the highest unemployment rate of 21.2% in the euro area, Eurostat said on Wednesday.


----------



## xabiaxica

UPDATE: Spain Banks Hit By S&P, Fitch Downgrades; Moody's Eyed - WSJ.com



> MADRID (Dow Jones)--Spain suffered another blow when Standard & Poor's Ratings Services and Fitch Ratings downgraded the country's leading banks, citing dimming economic growth prospects, a depressed property market and turbulence in capital markets.
> 
> In reports issued late Tuesday, the two credit rating agencies said they are keeping the negative outlook on all the banks. S&P said it could downgrade some banks further if the economy deteriorates more than it expects or if the "adverse impact on banks' financial profile is greater" than expected.


----------



## xabiaxica

Spain endures unemployment woes as jobless total hits 4.2 million | Business | The Guardian



> Further gloom spread across Spain on Tuesday as it experienced its worst September increase in registered unemployment for at least 15 years to reach 4.2 million people.
> 
> The sudden pickup in the rhythm at which Spaniards have been signing on at unemployment offices was a further blow to a country that already has Europe's worst jobless rate of 21%. The latest surge was blamed on a number of public sector layoffs as Spain bowed to deficit control demands and regional governments sacked teachers and health workers.











People queue outside an unemployment office in Madrid. Spain. Unemployment figured surged in September. Photograph: Arturo Rodriguez/AP


----------



## xabiaxica

AFP: S&P lowers Spain's debt rating a notch to 'AA-'



> WASHINGTON — Standard & Poor's cut Spain's long-term credit rating by one notch to "AA-" from "AA" with a negative outlook, following downgrades to the country's top banks.
> 
> S&P said Spain's high unemployment, tighter financial conditions and "the likely economic slowdown in Spain's main trading partners" prompted the downgrade.
> 
> "The financial profile of the Spanish banking system will, in our opinion, weaken further," S&P said.


----------



## xabiaxica

*unemployment by region*

http://realidadeconomica.es/mapa-del-paro-por-provincias-tasas-entre-el-10-y-el-35/


> *Mapa del paro por provincias. Tasas entre el 10% y el 35%.*
> 
> Published by Epi in Sin categoría on octubre 29th, 2011
> 
> Ayer salieron a la luz los datos del paro del tercer trimestre y como todos pudimos comprobar fueron malísimos. Sin entrar en análisis de por que hemos llegado a esta situación puesto que hay tantas opiniones diferentes como personas a las que se haga esta pregunta, nosotros hemos querido profundizar un poco mas en la gráfica y hacer un mapa de la tasa de desempleo en España pero separado por provincias en lugar de comunidades autónomas. Dentro del desastre hay provincias que tienen una tasa similar a la europea ( sobre el 10% ) y otras que alcanzan el triste récord del 35%.



google translation (haven't had coffee yet! _Came to light yesterday the unemployment data for the third quarter and as all we saw were very bad. Without going into the analysis that we have come to this situation since there are so many different opinions as people you are asking this question, we have wanted to delve a little more on the chart and map of the unemployment rate in Spain but separate provinces rather than regions. Within the disaster in some provinces that have a similar rate to the European (over 10%) and others that reach the sad record of 35%._


----------



## xabiaxica

*more than 36,000 applicants for 153 police force jobs*

info from PeskyWesky

Más de 36.000 jóvenes compiten por 153 plazas para Policía Nacional


> Madrid (EUROPA PRESS).- Un total de 36.275 jóvenes comienzan este sábado las pruebas para ingresar en la Policía Nacional en alguna de las 27 sedes repartidas por toda España donde se llevarán a cabo los exámenes de conocimiento, que constituyen la primera fase de estas oposiciones para optar a las 153 plazas ofertadas ......................


_A total of 36,275 young people this Saturday start tests to join the National Police in one of 27 offices throughout Spain where they do the 'knowledge test' which is the first phase of these examinations for one of the 153 places available.........._


----------



## xabiaxica

> *Economic crisis: The pain in Spain*
> 
> A million Britons emigrated to Spain in search of the good life. But the economic meltdown has left many with mounting debts. Duncan Campbell meets the expats caught in the "Costa crisis"


Economic crisis: The pain in Spain | World news | The Observer


----------



## xabiaxica

Spanish unemployment continues to rise - FT.com



> December 2, 2011 10:45 am
> *Spanish unemployment continues to rise*
> 
> By Miles Johnson in Madrid
> 
> The number of people claiming unemployment benefit in Spain, dogged by the highest levels of joblessness in the eurozone, rose for the fourth straight month in November ahead of the country’s newly elected centre-right government launching a promised programme of radical economic reform.
> 
> Spain’s labour ministry said the number of people claiming unemployment benefit rose by 53,536 in November from the month before, taking the total number to 4.4m, after the sharpest rise in more than two and a half years recorded in October.


----------



## xabiaxica

Spanish Home Prices Decline for 14th Consecutive Quarter as Economy Stalls - Bloomberg



> *Spanish Home Prices Decline for 14th Consecutive Quarter as Economy Stalls*
> 
> By Angeline Benoit - Dec 15, 2011 9:00 AM GMT+0100
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish home prices fell for the 14th quarter as unemployment surged and a reduction in mortgage lending crimped demand for property amid a slowing economy.
> 
> The average price of houses and apartments declined 7.4 percent in the third quarter from a year earlier, the National Statistics Institute in Madrid said today in an e-mailed statement. Prices dropped 2.8 percent from the previous quarter.


----------



## xabiaxica

Spain Banks Face 43% Price Fall on Repossessed Homes, Fitch Says - Bloomberg



> Spain Banks Face 43% Price Fall on Repossessed Homes, Fitch Says


----------



## xabiaxica

*unemployment up by nearly 60,000 since last month*

El Ministerio de Trabajo publica el paro de diciembre / Economía / Elboletin.com


& the googletranslate version if you don't read Spanish

Google Translate



*the discussion thread on this topic http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/98552-unemployment-up-nearly-60-000-since-last-month.html*


----------



## Guest

Things here are pretty tough right now: Economic relapse drives jobless numbers to new record highs · ELPAÍS.com in English

Cabinet to unveil further measures to trim deficit · ELPAÍS.com in English

Economy most likely contracted in last quarter of 2011, says central bank · ELPAÍS.com in English

December's "bridge" vacation falls off calendar · ELPAÍS.com in English

(There's a lot more to be found if you speak Spanish.) 


I'm sorry to be a nattering nabob of negativity, but I'm seeing a whole lot of hope in the "We've decided to move!" posts and this post offers a bit of the reality that those of us in the job market here are dealing with.

I'm actually losing sleep over the economic situation here. Many posters on this site are happily retired. I'm just married and we're "just starting out." I'm _acojonada._


*link to the discussion thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/98742-new-years-influx-people-wanting-move-spain.html*


----------



## Alcalaina

Article in English about forthcoming cuts in health care spending and the big differences between the regions amd how they plan to implement the cuts. While most regions have opted to save on pharmaceuticals and technology, Catalonia has been the first to slash services by reducing consulting hours and operations.

Healthcare costs to fall by six percent per capita this year · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## Alcalaina

This has left me stunned:

25% Of Spanish children suffer from malnutrition exacerbated by the crisis

I realise it is from last October but I've only just seen it.


----------



## xabiaxica

*Spain's ghost towns: Built during the boom years but now lying empty... as jobless to*

Spain haunted by ghost towns built during boom years as unemployment tops 5million | Mail Online




> MORE THAN 5 MILLION SPANIARDS NOW OUT OF WORK
> 
> Spain now has more than 5million people (22.9 per cent of its residents) out of work - and recent growth data suggests the situation is only going to get worse.
> 
> The country's economy shrank, by 0.3 per cent, for the first time in two years in the fourth quarter of 2011.
> 
> Economists believe it is the start of what could be a prolonged slump as Madrid implements harsh austerity measures to deflate a massive budget deficit.
> 
> The country already has the highest unemployment figure in Europe.


----------



## xabiaxica

Spain Unemployment Rate


----------



## xabiaxica




----------



## Pesky Wesky

*From typicallyspanish.com

* National
New York Times blames Angela Merkel for Spain's problems, while the Guardian says Andalucía is to blame
By h.b.
Apr 15, 2012 - 3:30 PM


An editorial in the New York Times on Friday, entitled ‘An Overdose of Pain’, in which the paper considered Spain could be the next European economy brought down by ‘German-led mismanagement of the Euro-zone crisis'. 

The paper says it need not turn out that way but it surely will unless Chancellor Angela Merkel and her political allies inside and outside Germany acknowledge that no country can pay off its debts by suffocating economic growth. The NYT says that austerity, the one-size-fits-all cure prescribed by Ms. Merkel is not working anywhere.

The editorial has obtained wide coverage across the Spanish media this weekend.

Now comes a second article, this time written by Giles Tremlett who is the Guardian’s correspondent in Madrid. He concentrates his gaze on Andalucía with the title, ‘Eurozone crisis focuses on Andalucía, home to sun, sand and soaring deficits’, and says that senior Spanish officials have admitted they are clueless to the real size of the debt in the biggest region of all.

Tremlett claims Andalucía sells itself to British tourists as a holiday haven but it has now become the focus of worries about the Euro.

Indeed he reports that the EU inspectors from Brussels who were in Madrid on Friday have been demanding answers on how the Government intends to bring the regions under control. Antonio Beteta, the junior minister for the regions, claimed that Andalucía is cooking its books and hiding unpaid bills to cover up the debt.

Giles Tremlett notes that the Government passed a law last Thursday which would allow it take over the control of the finances in the regions which fail to stick to the austerity plan. He names the PP controlled Valencia and Castilla-La Mancha, and Cataluña as well as Andalucía as being out front with deficit and considers Rajoy may even enjoy intervening in Socialist controlled Andalucia.

The New York Times editorial is here.

The Guardian piece by Giles Tremlett is here


----------



## Pesky Wesky

News out today about how the social security in Spain will change. It's still being debated, but big changes are underway - things that could really change the way some people see their lives in Spain. If the areas of health and education are important to you and you understand Spanish, I urge you to keep up with the local and national news. The government is announcing/ debating huge cuts in these areas...
Pensioners to pay ten percent of the cost of their medicaments


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sorry about this, but here's another kick in the stomach for the good life in Spain. It was announced a few days ago. I thought it might go away if I ignored, but it hasn't
Classroom sizes to rise by 20 percent as the education cuts are brought in

_He said that more money or complements were not available, and if a teacher was off-sick for less than 10 days, the institute or school will have to absorb that cost. The use of ‘interino’ professors trying to break into the profession will be cut.
He also suggests that not all centres be obliged to offer all the modules in the Bachillerato._


----------



## xabiaxica

*Spanish unemployment hits record 5.64 million*

BBC News - Spanish unemployment hits record 5.64 million



> *Spanish unemployment hits record 5.64 million*
> 
> 
> Spanish unemployment has hit a new record high, official figures have shown.
> 
> The number of unemployed people reached 5,639,500 at the end of March, with the unemployment rate hitting 24.4%, the national statistics agency said.





thanks maxd for the link


----------



## xabiaxica

Thanks PeskyWesky for sourcing the graph


----------



## xabiaxica

Spain in a state of 'total emergency' - Yahoo! Finance UK



> Spain is in a state of 'total emergency', the country’s former prime minister has warned, with Madrid facing punitive borrowing costs and the prospect of needing a Greek-style bail-out.
> 
> Felipe González, the country’s elder statesman, said: “We’re in a situation of total emergency, the worst crisis we have ever lived through.”


----------



## xabiaxica

*good news at last*

EL PAÍS in English



> Unemployment drops by 98,800 in the best month on record


----------



## Editor

Post Office Expat Payments Index reveals rise in living costs for expats abroad at almost four times the UK inflation rate House values fall for more than half of expat homeowners in Europe: by over 25 per cent for 2-in-5 in Spain and two-thirds in Cyprus Confidence levels low: 75 per cent making cutbacks and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Trying Times For Expats: Property Values Plummet While Living Costs Soar And Bank Transfers Waste Millions...

discussion thread here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/119059-trying-times-expats-property-values-plummet-while-living-costs-soar-bank-tra.html


----------



## xabiaxica

Catalonia to Ask for Spain's Help - WSJ.com



> Catalonia became the third Spanish region to ask the central government for a bailout, heightening concerns about Madrid's ability to raise cash as new signs emerged of economic problems confronting the country.



discussion thread here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...834-spain-region-seeks-cash-stoking-fear.html


----------



## xabiaxica

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...p-25-percent-5-8-million-people-out-work.html


----------



## xabiaxica

Spain: the pain of austerity deepens | World news | The Guardian



> Unemployment in Spain already stands at 26%. Crowds scavenge the streets at night for food. And life is about to get tougher still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A family prepares to sleep on the street in Madrid. Oxfam says that by 2022, 38% of the Spanish population could be in poverty. Photograph: Susana Vera/Reuters
> 
> Forget, for a moment, the Greek tragedy. The tale of social woe set to play out in Spain this year is both bigger and more important to the world. For the drama of rescuing the euro, or letting it sink, will be played out on Spanish soil.


----------

